# Ist das ein Xizang oder nicht?



## DefektesKind (26. Januar 2010)

So ihr Profis könnt ihr mir helfen?
Der Verkäufer kann leider (warum auch immer) keine Bilder von der Oberrohrkappe liefern.

Also frage ich das geballte GT-Wissen....


http://cgi.ebay.de/Titanrahmen-Neu-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item19b965a55a


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Januar 2010)

ist kein xizang. gibts hier ja acuh schon 1-2 threads dazu. 
im "AUKTIONWARNUNG"`s Thread wurde das ganze doch neulich mal wieder angerissen mit entsprechenden links.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (26. Januar 2010)

Wie bereits gesagt: KEIN Xizang

Ausfaller sind völlig anders.
Oberrohr ist rund und nicht oval.
Keine GT-Prägung am Oberrohrabschluss (von daher wirst Du auch kein Bild bekommen)

Ein wüstes Versteifungsblech an den Sitzstreben (ähnlich dem Zaskar)

Das Schlimme an der ganzen Sache ist aber die miese Verarbeitung. Sattelrohr nicht passgenau etc. Gewicht liegt bei ca. 2500 gr. Zum Vergleich ein Xizang wiegt so ca. 1700 gr.


----------



## olli (26. Januar 2010)

DefektesKind schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer kann leider (warum auch immer) keine Bilder von der Oberrohrkappe liefern.



Warum wohl? Weil er weiß, daß es kein GT ist.

Nochmal kurz eine Einführung in ebay-Deutsch:

_Da ich nicht der Erstkäufer bin und er auch keine Decals hat, bin ich hier etwas vorsichtig, was die Herstellermarke angeht. _

bedeutet normalerweise:

_Ich weiß zu 100%, daß es eine billige Titanschleuder aus China ist, aber wenn ich das schreibe, kommt keine Kohle rein!_


----------



## DefektesKind (26. Januar 2010)

Ich danke den GT-Gralshütern.
Ihr seid top.


----------



## Sascha123 (26. Januar 2010)

Sorry aber derartige ebay-Auktionen sind kein lockerer Versuch Schrott loswerden zu können, sondern eindeutig Betrug!

Mal zur Info:

*Betrug *(§ 263 StGB)

"...Bereicherungsabsicht ... durch Vorspiegelung oder Unterdrückung von Tatsachen gezielt so irreführt... einen Dritten am Vermögen schädigt..."


Der Bieter wird hier eindeutig und bewusst in die Irre geführt.

*Titanrahmen Neu (GT Titan Xizang Zaskar Hardtail 26")*

"Da ich nicht der Erstkäufer bin und er auch keine Decals hat, bin ich hier etwas vorsichtig, was die Herstellermarke angeht."

Deswegen steht es auch so dezent in der Überschrift.

"Er sieht mir aber sehr nach einem GT Titanium Xizang bzw. einem GT Zaskar aus."

Das ist dann die zusätzliche  "vorsichtige Interpretation".

Gehört schon Mut (oder Dummheit) dazu, so eine Auktion überhaupt zu starten.


----------



## Kruko (26. Januar 2010)

Ist aber im Grunde das gleiche Problem wie bei einem ALU-GT mit gebogener Endkappe, welches als Zaskar angeboten wird.


----------



## Sascha123 (26. Januar 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ist aber im Grunde das gleiche Problem wie bei einem ALU-GT mit gebogener Endkappe, welches als Zaskar angeboten wird.



Es bleibt aber kriminell. Wenn das von einem Käufer nachträglich angezeigt wird, wird das als Straftat verfolgt. Der Verkäufer ist im Schuldfall danach 100%ig vorbestraft. Anscheinend checken das einige Anbieter nicht.

So genug aufgeregt ....


----------



## zaskar-le (26. Januar 2010)

Das Angebot ist wirklich nicht sauber, Irreführung. Ich habe ihm den guten Rat gegeben, das Angebot textlich zu ergänzen - nachdem ich ihm geschrieben habe, warum das kein Xizang ist. Hat er leider nicht gemacht.

Ich werde es mal melden, einfach nur ätzend solche Leute.


----------



## Manni1599 (26. Januar 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ist aber im Grunde das gleiche Problem wie bei einem ALU-GT mit gebogener Endkappe, welches als Zaskar angeboten wird.



Gibt es.

Genauso, wie es Avalanches mit grader Kappe gibt.


----------



## dr.juggles (27. Januar 2010)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Gibt es.
> 
> Genauso, wie es Avalanches mit grader Kappe gibt.



...oder alte panteras in bb.


ich frage mich nur wer soviel geld auf diesen dubiosen xizang rahmen bietet
jeder der sich etwas mit gt auskennt weiß doch um den fake oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (27. Januar 2010)

DAS haben sogar nicht GT-Kenner mitbekommen. Das Teil ist doch ne olle Kamelle. Aber nicht alle sind im Forum


----------



## John Oswald (31. Januar 2010)

oh mann, leute!!!!! wenn ich vorher gewusst hÃ¤tteâ¦ puuuuhhh

das ding stammt aus dem fundus - ob nun zaskar, xizang oder replica wusste ich nicht!
fÃ¼r mich sah der rahmen einfach nur nach einem gut gemachtem titanrahmen aus. auf grund der allseits bekannten Ã¤uÃeren form der bewÃ¤hrten GT-Klassiker, vermutete ich eben einen solchen. ich hatte aber dennoch keine lust, einen rahmen unbekannter herkunft selbst zu fahren. deshalb ab ins ebay und weg damit fÃ¼r ein paar hundert euro â¦

und das hÃ¤tte wohl auch jeder andere so gemacht!?

rechtlich ist das - glaube ich - in ordnung? Replicas sind erlaubt. ich habe ja dazu geschrieben, dass mir der hersteller unbekannt ist und Ã¼brigens auch alle dementsprechenden anfragen wahrheitsgemÃ¤Ã beantwortet.  vorsatz und arglistige tÃ¤uschung sind das jedenfalls nichtâ¦
wie auch immerâ¦ was weiss ichâ¦ asche auf mein hauptâ¦ einmal und nie wiederâ¦. das ist klarâ¦ und immerhin hab ich die eier und steh dazu 
Lg

.


----------



## Manni1599 (31. Januar 2010)

Und warum änderst Du dann das Angebot nicht entsprechend ab?
Die Anzeige ist noch genauso wie zu Beginn, obwohl Du spätestens jetzt weisst, dass es DEFINITIV kein GT ist. Warum Stellst Du kein Bild der Endkappe des Oberrohrs ein, warum kein Gewicht? Ein weiteres Foto zu machen oder mal den/die Nachbarin nach einer Küchenwaage zu fragen, kann ja nicht so schwer sein. 
Aber wir wissen (zumindest hier im GT-Forum) ja alle, warum Du das nicht tust: Weil Du genau weisst, das es ein Fake ist und Du dann damit kein Geld machen kannst.

Peinlich.

Manni


----------



## Sascha123 (31. Januar 2010)

John Oswald schrieb:


> ob nun zaskar, xizang oder replica wusste ich nicht!
> ...keine lust, einen rahmen unbekannter herkunft selbst zu fahren. deshalb...
> .



Dein windiges Gelabere nehme ich dir nicht ab. Du weißt viel besser Bescheid als du vorgibst. Wer seinen Auktionstext so gestaltet, der tut das nicht einfach zufällig.



John Oswald schrieb:


> ...ab ins ebay und weg damit für ein paar hundert euro



Genau hier ist die eigentliche Wahrheit begraben. 



John Oswald schrieb:


> und das hätte wohl auch jeder andere so gemacht!?



Sorry aber das machen für mich nur Leute, die es nötig haben! Ich will mich nach dem Verkauf genauso gut fühlen wie der Käufer. Da weckt man durch Anspielungen keine Hoffnungen, die sich definitiv nicht erfüllen werden.

Mehr sag ich nicht mehr dazu, denn die Einstellung :kotz:mich an!


----------



## zaskar-le (31. Januar 2010)

Du wirst mit dem Käufer des Rads RICHTIG Ärger bekommen, soviel steht fest. 
Warum hast Du auf meinen Hinweis über ebay rein gar nicht reagiert?

Wenn Du Eier hast, nimmst Du das Rad schleunigst noch raus und beendest die Auktion. Dann neu einstellen, und zwar auf ehrlicher Basis.


----------



## cleiende (31. Januar 2010)

John Oswald schrieb:


> und immerhin hab ich die eier und steh dazu



Und wenn der Käufer mit den Rahmen unzufrieden ist weil Maße nicht stimmen etc. wird er Deinen Foreneintrag finden und spätestens vor dem Kadi werden Dir die Eier abgeschnitten werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (31. Januar 2010)

So, mal eben noch kurz komplett zitiert. Falls er sein Posting noch Ã¤ndern sollte, bleibt das Zitat hier dennoch stehen.
Irgendwann hÃ¶rt der SpaÃ einfach auf...



John Oswald schrieb:


> oh mann, leute!!!!! wenn ich vorher gewusst hÃ¤tteâ¦ puuuuhhh
> 
> das ding stammt aus dem fundus - ob nun zaskar, xizang oder replica wusste ich nicht!
> fÃ¼r mich sah der rahmen einfach nur nach einem gut gemachtem titanrahmen aus. auf grund der allseits bekannten Ã¤uÃeren form der bewÃ¤hrten GT-Klassiker, vermutete ich eben einen solchen. ich hatte aber dennoch keine lust, einen rahmen unbekannter herkunft selbst zu fahren. deshalb ab ins ebay und weg damit fÃ¼r ein paar hundert euro â¦
> ...


----------



## John Oswald (31. Januar 2010)

mach ich....


----------



## John Oswald (31. Januar 2010)

übrigens wollte ich gestern noch die beschreibung entsprechend ändern - geht aber nicht laut ebay.
ein foto mit der abschlusskappe kann man auch nicht nachträglich reinstellen - geht aber auch nicht lt. ebay.


----------



## zaskar-le (31. Januar 2010)

Du kannst das Angebot aber jederzeit außerplanmäßig beenden, auch jetzt noch.
Ist die einzig saubere Lösung, wie oben schon geschrieben.


----------



## John Oswald (31. Januar 2010)

das angebot lässt sich nicht beenden - geht auch nicht lt. ebay - spätestens 12h vor ende eines angebots - hotline...


----------



## zaskar-le (31. Januar 2010)

Zeit genug hattest Du ja...


----------



## tonicbikes (31. Januar 2010)

....na dann viel Spass!


----------



## John Oswald (31. Januar 2010)

jaja,
...bin grad am ausfüllen des "anfrageformulars zur erlangung einer persönlichen telefon PIN".... und Kunden ID brauch ich auch noch....


----------



## John Oswald (31. Januar 2010)

laut ebay deutschland kann niemand dieses angebot beenden! ich nicht und ebay auch nicht....
bleibt mir nur, den momentan höchstbietenden zu informieren, dass er nach auslaufen der auktion vom kauf zurücktreten kann... das habe ich bereits gemacht....


----------



## dhflow (31. Januar 2010)

Ein hübsches Rad ist es jedoch so oder so find ich.
Ein Bekannter hatte mal so ein Titan-Pseudo-GT.
War bleischwer aber immerhin aus Titan. Und aus Russland.
Mangels Geometrie-Kompetenz haben die Russen damals in Absprache mit dem deutschen Auftraggeber einfach was bewährtes kopiert. Und zwar das Zaskar.
Vielleicht kommt es ja aus dieser Kleinserie?
Fragt mich aber blos nicht nach Details. Die Sache ist schon lange her!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Oswald (31. Januar 2010)

...das dachte ich auch mal! keine ahnung. ob russland oder china oder sonst woher...es handelt sich wohl um unbrauchbaren schrott... 

ohne den EINDEUTIGEN hinweis, dass es sich höchstwahrscheinlich um ebensolchen handelt, wird einem von der gt-polizei vorausgesagt, dass "...einem die eier abgeschnitten werden..." 

... ich habe ausreichend drohungen erhalten und verstanden...


----------



## John Oswald (31. Januar 2010)

...der rahmen wird zum kerzenständer...


----------



## dhflow (31. Januar 2010)

also es war ein hannoveraner radhändler, der mal so ne kleinserie in russland machen lassen hat. k.a. ob es auch wirklich aus der serie ist. 
schrott würd ichs nicht nennen.
eher eine rarität.


----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2010)

dhflow schrieb:


> also es war ein hannoveraner radhändler, der mal so ne kleinserie in russland machen lassen hat. k.a. ob es auch wirklich aus der serie ist.
> schrott würd ichs nicht nennen.
> eher eine rarität.



Ich kenne einen Fahrradhändler der von diesen russischen Rahmen auch noch ein paar auf Lager liegen hat. Allerdings nicht in Triple Triangle!


----------



## kingmoe (1. Februar 2010)

John Oswald schrieb:


> ...das dachte ich auch mal! keine ahnung. ob russland oder china oder sonst woher...es handelt sich wohl um unbrauchbaren schrott...
> 
> ohne den EINDEUTIGEN hinweis, dass es sich höchstwahrscheinlich um ebensolchen handelt, wird einem von der gt-polizei vorausgesagt, dass *"...einem die eier abgeschnitten werden..."
> 
> ... ich habe ausreichend drohungen erhalten und verstanden...*



Das ist jetzt nicht wahr, oder?!


----------



## versus (1. Februar 2010)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt nicht wahr, oder?!



ich denke er meint eher "warnungen"


----------



## Kruko (1. Februar 2010)

Unbelehrbar bleibt unbelehrbar


----------



## Raze (4. Februar 2010)

"Hallo und guten Abend",

der werte Professor, dessen Blutdruck wohl mal schnell über gesunde Werte steigt, bringt mal wieder einer seiner "Schätzchen" unters Volk:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Titan-Rahmen-Tit...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item3ca9ce1571

Ich hätte ja vor einiger Zeit meinen NOS XIZANG dafür gegeben, um ein Bild von dem Typen zu sehen, der hier das Forum beleert hat. 

Etwas spät, aber mehr muß ich gar nicht mehr sehen. Vielleicht gönnt sich der Verkäufer von dem Erlös eine Sitzung bei der Fußpflege: 





...bitte nicht verklagen, ist nur Spaß...

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## zaskar-le (4. Februar 2010)

...allein wenn ich diese lieblos rangebratene Platte sehe wird mir speiübel, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (4. Februar 2010)

Wer kauft sowas???

Die gleichen Typen, die sich aus dem Urlaub im Land XX, die neuesten "Ed Hardy-Trends" für 2,50 mitbringen? ;-)


----------



## Raze (4. Februar 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Wer kauft sowas???
> 
> Die gleichen Typen, die sich aus dem Urlaub im Land XX, die neuesten "Ed Hardy-Trends" fÃ¼r 2,50â¬ mitbringen? ;-)



Hallo Sascha,

ich habe von dem Herren mit den rosa Pantoffeln auch schon einen gefakten Rahmen gekauft und wollte es mir als unzerstÃ¶rbares Winterrad mit der SHIMANO "ALFINE" aufbauen. 

Ich bin auf die Lobpreisungen des "Professors" reingefallen und habe mein Lehrgeld gezahlt. Eine Quarz-ROLEX trage ich totzdem nicht .

Gute Nacht

raze

P.S. FÃ¼r 215.-â¬ Tacken hat er hier einen seiner Wunderrahmen angeboten: http://www.radforum.de/titanrahmen-31317.html


----------



## Sascha123 (5. Februar 2010)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo Sascha,
> 
> ich habe von dem Herren mit den rosa Pantoffeln auch schon einen gefakten Rahmen gekauft und wollte es mir als unzerstörbares Winterrad mit der SHIMANO "ALFINE" aufbauen.
> 
> Ich bin auf die Lobpreisungen des "Professors" reingefallen und habe mein Lehrgeld gezahlt. Eine Quarz-ROLEX trage ich totzdem nicht .



Der mit der "Quarz-Rolex" war gut. Ich glaube jeder von uns hat sowas schon mal begutachtet.

Die Idee mit dem Winterrad ist nachvollziehbar. Wobei du damit unter den üblichen Käufern sicherlich die Ausnahme bist.


----------



## Kruko (5. Februar 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Der mit der "Quarz-Rolex" war gut. Ich glaube jeder von uns hat sowas schon mal begutachtet.
> 
> Die Idee mit dem Winterrad ist nachvollziehbar. Wobei du damit unter den üblichen Käufern sicherlich die Ausnahme bist.



Vor ein paar Jahren war ein Xizang eine absolute Rarität. 

Bevor ich meinen Rahmen bekommen habe, gab es hier nur eine handvoll Rahmen. In der Bucht tauchte hin und wieder mal ein Rahmen auf. 

In der Zeit hat man sich halt auch überlegt, ob es nicht auch ein Fake sein kann.


----------



## Raze (5. Februar 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Jahren war ein Xizang eine absolute RaritÃ¤t...In der Zeit hat man sich halt auch Ã¼berlegt, ob es nicht auch ein Fake sein kann.



Hallo, was ich nicht begreife, daÃ *jetzt* bei diesem Angebot an GT XIZANG`s noch jemand einen gefakten Rahmen fÃ¼r mehr als 300 Tacken kauft, der ja bekannter MaÃen Eigenheiten aufweist, die den Aufbau erschweren wenn nicht unmÃ¶glich machen.

Ich kenne mittlerweile 2 Typen persÃ¶nlich, die fÃ¼r um die 600.-â¬ in diesem GT Forum einen echten Rahmen in sehr gutem Zustand gekauft haben.

Mit so einer gefakten KrÃ¼cke wird wohl auch keiner glÃ¼cklich, sonst wÃ¼rden die Dinger aus einer "Kleinserie" nicht so oft den Besitzer wechseln.

Gute Nacht

raze


----------



## SixTimesNine (6. Februar 2010)

Es ist unglaublich diesen Scheiß zum wiederholten Male anschauen zu müssen. Leider gibt es keinerlei Möglichkeit den Käufer vor diesem Mist zu schützen, zudem es fast schon an Bauernfängerei grenzt, welchen Müll er wohl noch dazupacken wird.

That´s all Folks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raze (7. Februar 2010)

SixTimesNine schrieb:


> Es ist unglaublich diesen Scheiß zum wiederholten Male anschauen zu müssen. Leider gibt es keinerlei Möglichkeit den Käufer vor diesem Mist zu schützen, zudem es fast schon an Bauernfängerei grenzt, welchen Müll er wohl noch dazupacken wird.
> 
> That´s all Folks



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBa9nVQxcc0"]YouTube- und tÃ¤glich grÃ¼Ãt das Murmeltier[/ame]

Schönen Sonntag

raze


----------



## Raze (11. Februar 2010)

...ich weis nicht was schlimmer ist: DaÃ die KrÃ¼cke bei 160.-â¬ steht oder die weiÃe Pest, die hier keine Ende nimmt... 

SchÃ¶nen Abend

raze


----------



## Davidbelize (11. Februar 2010)

Raze schrieb:


> ...ich weis nicht was schlimmer ist: Daß die Krücke bei 160.- steht oder die weiße Pest, die hier keine Ende nimmt...
> 
> Schönen Abend
> 
> raze




ersteres     eindeutig.


----------



## Raze (11. Februar 2010)

...dann bist Du wohl zum Skilanglauf konvertiert David 

Gute Nacht

raze


----------



## Raze (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

wenn ich rausschaue und die weiße Pracht sehe, bekomme ich einen Schreikrampf. Dann brauche ich nur noch in den Bildschirm schauen und sehen, daß jemand den gleichen Fehler wie ich macht und von dem werten Herrn Professor so eine nachgemachte Krücke kauft und ich könnte weinen...

Wer solche Fake Pelzwesten trägt, der kann eigentlich nichts Wertiges verkaufen. Ich möchte mir kein Urteil darüber erlauben, ob die gefakte Weste oder der XIZANG Rahmen das bessere Plagiat ist.





http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230433479037

Schönes Wochenende und hoffentlich hat es bald ein Ende mit dem Schnee



raze


----------



## tofu1000 (13. Februar 2010)

Allerdings sind mir Menschen, die einen falschen Pelz tragen deutlich lieber! 
Aber das gehört nicht hier hin.
Ein echtes Xizang wär mir allerdings auch lieber.


----------



## Raze (13. Februar 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ein echtes Xizang wär mir allerdings auch lieber.



Ich mache Dir mal ein Exklusiv-Bild von meinem XIZANG, damit ich auf bessere Gedanken komme...

Bis gleich 

raze


----------



## Raze (13. Februar 2010)

*Bitteschön:*

















































Schönes Wochenende

raze


----------



## aggressor2 (13. Februar 2010)

ach dafür is die öse da am sattelrohr...
schöne sache das!


----------



## Kruko (26. Februar 2010)

Heute habe ich eine "nette" E-Mail erhalten.



> Hallo und trotzdem guten Tag,
> 
> in meinen Augen sind Sie ein unfähiger und nicht objektiver Geselle in Sachen Beurteilung von brauchbaren MTB-Teilen.
> In dem vorbezeichneten Artikel haben Sie sich ungehörig und völlig falsch ausgelassen.
> ...



Bin ich der einzige?? Oder hat diese noch jemand im Postfach gefunden??

Da ich ja überhaupt keine Ahnung von Rädern und von Technik habe, möchte ich nur soviel dazu sagen: Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal. 

Außerdem fiel mir noch der Spruch von den Original-DVD's ein

*Nur Original ist legal!!*

Und das fiel mir dann auch noch ein und ich denke, dass es auch noch ein wenig dazu passt:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYsa3w4AzUQ"]YouTube- Raubkopierer Spot "Geburtstag" high quality[/ame]

Und bitte daran denken: Ich habe keine Ahnung und meine Postings sind alle nicht beachtenswert  

Mein Junk-Mail-Filter freut sich schon auf weitere Post


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (26. Februar 2010)

> Hallo und trotzdem guten Tag,
> 
> in meinen Augen sind Sie ein unfähiger und nicht objektiver Geselle in Sachen Beurteilung von brauchbaren MTB-Teilen.
> In dem vorbezeichneten Artikel haben Sie sich ungehörig und völlig falsch ausgelassen.
> ...





Mit Verlaub, aber:   
Da scheint ja jemand richtig Ahnung zu haben, da können wir Laien uns noch eine Scheibe von abschneiden. Oder lieber doch nicht?


----------



## ohneworte (26. Februar 2010)

Ihr seid aber auch eine pöse, pöse Pande!


----------



## Deleted 76843 (27. Februar 2010)

Lol  da hat einer Richtig Ahnung. Besser als das Original. Dass muss ein wahrer Kenner sein..


----------



## tofu1000 (28. Februar 2010)

Omi sagt immer: Getroffene Hunde bellen. 
Und wenn's eine weiß, dann Omi!


----------



## Sascha123 (1. März 2010)

"Die meisten dieser ähnlichen Xizang-Rahmen sind sehr gut und sogar noch besser als das Original."

Genauso wie die nachgebauten Rolex, Ed-Hardy-Kopien, ...

Amen.


----------



## tonicbikes (1. März 2010)

Pöse,pöse ist gutpöse, pöse Buben..............


----------



## mountymaus (1. März 2010)

Da kann man sich nur wegschmeißen...


----------



## versus (1. März 2010)

buha - so jörg, jetzt weisste wenigstens mal bescheid ;-)


----------



## Manni1599 (1. März 2010)

Ich habs schon immer gewusst-----



















*Ihr fahrt alle Fakes, und Onkel E. hat die einzigen Originale!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (1. März 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> ... Ed-Hardy-Kopien, ...
> 
> Amen.




da gibt es so schöne autoaufkleber "dank ed hardy erkenne ich vollidioten sofort!"

leute die ed hardy tragen gehören erschossen!


----------



## versus (2. März 2010)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> leute die ed hardy tragen gehören erschossen!



mal wieder ein überaus schlauer kommentar


----------



## Raze (6. März 2010)

_Hallo und trotzdem guten Tag,

...Hier hat noch ein Mitglied "Raze" einen völligen Blödsinn geschrieben ; so etwas wie mit Herrn mit den "roten Pantoffeln" und so weiter.
Ihr seid in meinen Augen alle eine Horde von verblödeten Banausen, wenn Ihr so einen Unsinn schreibt...

Gruß
E**** _




Hallo und Allen einen guten Tag,

aus rechtlichen Gründen darf ich von dem Träger der rosa Pantoffeln kein komplettes Bild ins Netz stellen.





Wer sich aber von dem gut gerüsteten fachlichen Verstand des Professors überzeugen möchte, schaut bei Siggi Hüwel rein, den er bei seinen Kunstwerken technisch berät...

Ein schönes Wochenende

raze



bitte nicht verklagen, ist nur Spaß


----------



## gtbiker (6. März 2010)

:kotz:


----------



## planetsmasher (6. März 2010)

ich les in dem Zusammenhang immer von "Raumfahrttechnik", als ob das ein Qualitätsmerkmal wäre.

Ich sach nur:






Bitte auch nicht verkl - ach egal.


----------



## Raze (7. November 2011)

Hallo,

da ist wieder so eine Gurke vom "Professor" im Weltraum als CLARK KENT getarnt unterwegs:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-Titan-Ra...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4ab080565e

Und der Verkäufer ist klingt so überzeugt von seiner Artikelbeschreibung, daß man ihm nichts Schlechtes unterstellen kann...

raze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raze (10. November 2018)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ist wieder so eine Gurke vom "Professor"  unterwegs.
> 
> raze



TSCHITSCHANG


----------

